# Li-Fi



## Guilleacp (May 23, 2013)

Buenas tardes amigos, mire abro este tema para saber opiniones al respecto de la nueva tecnología LI-FI ya que en los próximos  meses estaré haciendo tesis sobre la misma. Quiero que me recomienden páginas o aún mejor aun pequeña ayuda de como podre simular eso tan complejo alguna idea de por donde comenzar etc. Agradezco su ayuda, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2013)

Antes era una odisea averiguar sobre tecnologias nuevas . . .  ahora existe . . . 

http://www.google.com.ar/#safe=off&...14,d.dmg&fp=81c029e6c452c58f&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## chclau (May 23, 2013)

Y... yo diria que empieces por San Google. Buscar cuales son las empresas clave en el desarrollo de esta nueva tecnologia, entrar al sitio del Consorcio LiFi, etc.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 31, 2015)

me acabo de enterar de la LI-FI :XD



> La lámpara de tu habitación o escritorio podrá transmitir datos, música, video, fotos y documentos tan rápido que la conexión a alta velocidad alcanzará otro nivel. Esto, gracias a la empresa mexicana Sisoft, una de las firmas pioneras en transmisión de datos a través de la luz que ha adaptado y comercializado el sistema conocido como Li-Fi (Light Fidelity).
> 
> Li-Fi puede manejar hasta 10,000 veces más información que el actual Wi-Fi y sería capaz de transmitir el volumen de datos correspondiente a 13.3 años de video en alta definición, en un segundo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballestero (Nov 22, 2015)

Yo opino que es muy útil para algunos casos como para trabajar en oficinas donde la conexión debe ser a alta velocidad pero inútil para casas por ejemplo ya que cuando apagas la luz te quedas sin internet, también para espacios abiertos es inútil. Lo que habría de realizar son redes Li-Fi no se si con la ayuda de Fibra Óptica que permita interconectar las oficinas o espacios de trabajo y transmitir inalambricamente mediante el Li-Fi. Tiene tantas ventajas como desventajas, pero dependiendo del uso que le des puede ser muy eficaz.

Tu tesis podría tratarse del uso de las redes de fibra y Li-Fi para estaciones de trabajo o no se.


----------

